# decapeptyl



## emalia (Feb 7, 2007)

hi there
i am due to take this injection next week and i was wondering if there are any weight issue side effects. i have not heard specifically that this injection may increase weight but i hear other similar down regging drugs do. 
i've lost almost 3 stone and i want to shift a few more lb if possible before ET....so i'd like to be best prepared..
thanks Em


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Em,

The company do state in their information leaflet that weight gain, as a side effect, may occur with this drug. This is the case with most drugs that affect your sex hormone levels. This doesn't mean to say that everyone puts on weight or that they put on lots. Quite often weight gain is due to fluid retention and swollen breast tissue and fluctuates as it does during the menstrual cycle anyway.

Well done on your weight loss to date  that's fantastic  Just keep following your regime as it's been successful up to now and I'm sure you'll shift the last few pounds that you want to.

Lots of     for treatment
Maz x


----------

